# 1 to 2 shift in 330i (at around 4000 rpm)



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Gawd,

I can't figure out how to do a smooth 1-2 shift in my 330i. Now that I've got 1300 miles on her, I thought I'd try to rev her up a little.

If I shift at 4000 rpm out of 1st into 2nd I usually end up getting quite a jerk out of the engagenement of 2nd gear, kind of a ricking back and forth. Ugh, it's been so rough that I've stopped doing it and have started to sift about about 2500 again when I can get a smoother shift. Any ideas guys, I don't think it's unreasonable to want to shift at 4K is it?

Z


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

This might wear your clutch a little faster but what I do, is slip the clutch, meaning let the clutch out a little slower during the clutch engagement point while slowly giving more gas. Although it may take a while to perfect this, it makes a really smooth shift at higher RPMs, but I'm sure the clutch is wearing faster. I don't do this all of the time, only every once in a while. Also... I would not recommend doing this if you are racing, it will slow your 0 to 60 time down quite a bit. The best way to shift during these situations is hard and fast, but then again probably not the best thing for your clutch and tranny either.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It just takes about a year or two of acclimation.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

With enough practice, you'll get it smooth. I almost always wind out 1st to 3500-5000 when I'm first in line at a green light, and don't have rough shift problems, other than the unavoidable fact that when you're accelerating that hard, and discontinue that forward push momentarily to shift, there will be a forward shift of passengers and cargo.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You just have to get used to it (and, I don't think it should take a year or two). A few weeks should be good enough...


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> You just have to get used to it (and, I don't think it should take a year or two). A few weeks should be good enough...


I was getting the feeling I should give up shifting that high, I don't want to do any clutch damage but if you guys think I should keep at it then I will. Here's a picutre of what it "feels" like.


----------



## cokray (Feb 13, 2003)

mecklaiz said:


> Gawd,
> 
> I can't figure out how to do a smooth 1-2 shift in my 330i. Now that I've got 1300 miles on her, I thought I'd try to rev her up a little.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem in my 325i (I taught myself to drive an M/T with this car, I should add). I can shift smootly at up to about 3000 RPM from 1-2, above that it gets difficult. I can do it by waiting a long amount of time for the revs to drop, but it seems counter-productive as I lose so much speed waiting for the revs to drop that I might as well have shifted at a lower RPM. I'm not very good at feathering the clutch (stupid vague pedal), I'm trying to practice that, I'm guessing that's the only way to be smooth and still quick.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

cokray said:


> I have the same problem in my 325i (I taught myself to drive an M/T with this car, I should add). I can shift smootly at up to about 3000 RPM from 1-2, above that it gets difficult. I can do it by waiting a long amount of time for the revs to drop, but it seems counter-productive as I lose so much speed waiting for the revs to drop that I might as well have shifted at a lower RPM. I'm not very good at feathering the clutch (stupid vague pedal), I'm trying to practice that, I'm guessing that's the only way to be smooth and still quick.


same here i learned manual on mine as well. low rpm 1-2 shifts must be done quickly because the rpms dop very quickly. higher rpm shifts must be done slowly because the rpms seems to drop much slower at high rpm.


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

I've driven stick my entire driving life.... I am still breaking my car in so I don't do full throttle accelerations and havn't taken it above 4K RPM ... I've never noticed any rough shifting. This car is SO smooth. don't try speed shifting.... clutch in... pull from first and let the stick feel the click as it passes through neutral... and finish pulling it into 2nd. don't rush it... rushing it will only give you like .2 or .3 seconds....


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

I didn't read all the responses, so not sure if anyone else suggested this, but you need to watch your tach for the appropriate time to let the clutch back out (this goes for all upshifts). If you let the clutch back out at the instant where your engine speed matches the transmission input speed, then your shifts will be pretty smooth. If you let it out too soon, the engine is spinning too fast and you'll get the jerk/clunk that you're experiencing. I usually shift from 1 to 2 at about 4000 RPM's, and will wait a second between shifts for the engine to drop RPM's to about 2800. At which point, the engagement becomes almost unnoticeable. 

Spend some time watching your tachometer between shifts and you'll learn the appropriate engagement RPM's pretty quickly.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok here's what NOT to do when shifting...

I shifted from 1st to 2nd so hard once, that I pulled the gear shift knob completely off!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm dead serious!! My wife was in the car with me and I guess I was trying to show off to show here how fast I could get from 0 to 60... well as soon as I shifted and pulled the knob off, I was in complete SHOCK, so I just calmly pushed the clutch back in, and slowly shifted to third (with the knob sill in my hand)... With my face red and absolutely embarrassed, I look over at my wife to see her reaction while trying to think of something clever to say... her eyes were about the size of softballs, and with a concerned look on her face, she asks, "Does this happen often?" At that point I completely lost it and started busting up laughing. I had never had that happen before, but couldn't help to think that I may have pulled just a little too hard when shifting from 1st to 2nd. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Anyway... just thought I would share an embarrassing moment of what COULD happen when shifting too hard/fast.

* This was in my 2001 330i


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

ff said:


> I usually shift from 1 to 2...and will wait a second between shifts


That's all that you have to do in "normal" driving for the 1-2 shift to make it smooth. Just hold the clutch in an instant or two longer than you think you should (and delay reapplying throttle byt he same amount of time) and everything should be good. It's all about timing.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the input guys, I'll try again this evening and see what happens.

I'm really afraid of doing some damage (perhaps unduly so) but there's no way for me to be sure, hence I ask.

Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't know...my frequent mistake is that I wait too long to let the clutch out...then I get a jerky shift, if I do it quickly it all smoothes out :dunno:

Also, don't "push" the gear lever, "guide" it with an open palm. If you time the shift right, etc, you'll feel the gear pop itself in place with no resistance.

But all in all, it just takes practice... I've been driving manual since I got my license (admittedly, not THAT long ago) and I still don't get ALL the shifts right. Oh, and the less you worry about getting it right, the easier it is 

Btw, don't worry too much about damaging anything. You have to *try hard* to do it wrong to actually break anything.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I try to focus on other things, like traffic and the road, but I still give my passenger (usually my poor wife) a severe neck ache. She's been really sweet about it thus far but I don't know if her patience will hold.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Yeah, my wife's been amazing about it so far and I don't want to try her patience.

I'm sure I'll get it eventually, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't 'F'-ing the car up in some way by jerking it around so much.

Uh, that doesn't sound right.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

you have to wait longer between shifts
exactly what FF says
you wait the most between 1-2, 2-3 shifts . the gear ratios are the farthest between those gears.
you'll get better :thumbup:


----------



## mbalke (Jun 20, 2003)

Andy said:


> Ok here's what NOT to do when shifting...
> 
> I shifted from 1st to 2nd so hard once, that I pulled the gear shift knob completely off!!


I have been trying to do this on pupose to replace my knob with a MOMO one that I have. I still can't do it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

> I have been trying to do this on pupose to replace my knob with a MOMO one that I have. I still can't do it.


My gear shift knob must have been a little loose, that's the only thing I can image. I'm sure it's not that common to accidentally pull the knob off while shifting... but then again I did pull it into 2nd pretty darn hard. 

Try putting both hands around the knob and pull straight up as hard as you can (not while driving of course)... just be careful because when it comes loose you don't want to punch yourself in the mouth.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

To me, it sounds likeyouare shifting too slowly and letting the revs drop too fast, giving you the jerk. Revs drop faster at higher engine speeds due to more drag fro the higher speeds. In fact when shifting at higher speeds you don't actually lift all the way off the throttle, just a little partial lift.

Keep practicing. Once you get the timing right, you can even upshift without using the clutch. Not to be done to excess though. But fun to try.


----------

